# TOC Orient bicycle tread .... a place to gain and share information



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2021)

TOC Orient bicycle tread .... a place to gain and share information
after a few discussions on an Orient bicycle in another tread, I came to realize that very few information is known on this great TOC bicycle company
while doing searches here on The Cabe, I could barely find any concrete information.
Like Jesse said, it is also one of my favorite TOC manufacturer.

Please post as much information and pictures that you can find or that you own in your private collections
Pictures of all the catalog pages would be appreciated so we can reference it easily.

Thank you in advance for sharing....


----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2021)

1897 Orient catalog pages of model 7-B and 7-C
(shared by @Jesse McCauley )


----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2021)

1896 and 1897 Orient catalog covers posted by @Blue Streak


----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2021)

2 Orient badges
green is on a 1897 (?) ladies with rear steel insert B serial 15xxx
red is Light Roadster unknown year, men model, serial xxxxxx


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 13, 2021)

As found.  Someday I'll clean it.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)

They made shaft drive bikes.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)

They had a lot of different badge inserts.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 13, 2021)

Excellent opportunity to compile some Orient lit 

Ca. 1896 Orient Cycles Advert 

A favorite page from the 1900 catalog showing the Orient pyramid scheme in full view

Lovely badge advertisement though I am not sure of the year. 

And last for now a bit of the Orient motor pacing tradition courtesy of Harry Elkes- this photograph was on ebay some time ago.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 13, 2021)

My 1902 Model 77 "Leader"


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 13, 2021)

1900 Orient sales catalog/brochure


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 13, 2021)

Earliest Orient ad found so far from December 22, 1893 issue of _The Bearings:_




December 29, 1893 issue of _The Referee:_




February 2, 1894 issue of _The Bearings:_




March 9, 1894 issue of _The Referee:_




April 6, 1894 issue of _The Bearings:


_


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 13, 2021)

From September 2, 1897 issue of The Bearings:


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2021)

Check out my Orient photo album. 









						Orient
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 13, 2021)

Conn Baker on an Orient - Dated September 1, 1896:


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 13, 2021)

Leonard B. Gaylor (1857-1931) was the creator of Eagle bicycle (1889-91 high wheel safety) and creator of the Tribune bicycle (1894-1899). Gaylor left Black Manufacturing Company, maker of the Tribune, in September 1899 when the company became part of the American Bicycle Company (The Trust). In October 1901 Gaylor became General Manager of Waltham Manufacturing Company.

October 17, 1901 issue of _The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review:_




January 30, 1902 issue of _The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review:_




















February 6, 1902 issue of _The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review:_




March 10, 1903 L. B. Gaylor Automobile Patent:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 13, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> April 6, 1894 issue of _The Bearings:
> View attachment 1338157_



But OH! What is going on with that saddle chassis? Phew.... Be still my beating heart....sexmachine.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1338131



Ed, @catfish, that bicycle is awesome ..... crazy seat post (what is it?), adjustable handlebars, rare pedals .... it has it all
is the whole frame nickle plated .... wow
I have to ask, how is the rear hub work? looks like the drive shaft mechanism/gear enters the hub ... never seen that before
does it have a badge? I am curious as to what the insert is for this bike
thanks for posting
Max


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 13, 2021)

Orient bicycles are definitely at the top of the heap!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 15, 2021)

These Orient motor pacer photos inspire me, like in an expensive way.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 16, 2021)

Barney Oldfield as the driver on this motor tandem.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 16, 2021)

Here is a bit of Waltham gear I'd love to find from 1899.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 18, 2021)

The Orient - Morgan & Wright Team of 1896

I've often wondered what color this Orient is ( far right ) Team photo.  Orients have always been black but this one seems special.  It could be white but since it is a b&w picture then it's impossible to tell.  There is also a Cabinet Card of this racer showing him on that bike.

My guess is to find out the colors of the Morgan & Wright Team for 1896 and that may tell us the color of the bike.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 18, 2021)

Orient motorized trike, racing 1904


----------



## Mercian (Jan 19, 2021)

Sorry, posted to wrong thread.


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 19, 2021)

Another example of the Orient Chainless. The prior owner did an amateur restoration and over painted the frame black, some re-nickle etc. Looks OK but I would have left it as is. You can see some of the vermilion paint peeking through on the head. The fork crown has its own patent stamp. I believe that the rims have their original finish of purple center with gold stripe now faded. Sager roller gear chinless mechanism. The bike once belonged to W.H. Nichols the inventor of the Rayon pump. His company,W.H.Nichols Co., had it's beginning in Waltham Mass. There is a lot of info on his company on the web. 

The bike Catfish has presented is beautiful. It must have been a special machine to have a full nickel finish.

This is a great thread ! An iconic company. Thanks for creating !

Glenn


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## oldspoke (Jan 20, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1342985
> 
> View attachment 1342986
> 
> View attachment 1342987



Wow - what is the head badge insert ? Displayed beside a Copeland Star . Cool !


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 1, 2021)

*Both "Taylor" and "McDuffee" rode Orients for this race >

And the winner was ................................ "Eddie McDuffee"*


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 11, 2021)

The great French cyclist Lucien Lesna who is mostly known for racing a "Cleveland" actually rode an "Orient" very early on in his racing career.  He started racing around 1894.  I believe this is a photo from 1896 or 1897.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 27, 2021)

*The great "WALTER SANGER" raced an Orient for 1896 seen here in his promotional card.*







*Here's an ad for March 1896 where he is the unpaced world's mile record holder and using the same stock 1895 photo.

( The 1896 bike would have had a different chainring )





Walter Sanger retired from racing in 1898

Note: - Conn Baker also rode an Orient in 1896

=====================================*


----------



## corbettclassics (May 3, 2021)

_The great *"Albert Champion" *raced an Orient._

He is one of the only racers that I know of that took an Orient 1:30 Leader front fork and reversed it to put on a 24" front tire.  The Orient 1:30 Model originally came with the 26" front tire and you can clearly see the difference it made.  He also changed out the Orient chainring for some reason ( 2nd photo )

Albert Champion went on to invent "*CHAMPION SPARK PLUGS*".


----------



## corbettclassics (May 6, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (May 10, 2021)

*1895/96

There always seems to be an Orient spoon that surfaces but nothing is really ever said why it came about.  Here's a little information:







*


----------



## corbettclassics (May 15, 2021)

_A place to gain and share information ....
_____________________________________

*Very few people have heard the name - "Gentleman Jim Corbett".  I feel fortunate to be related to him through our family tree.

Gentleman Jim Corbett was the very first "World Heavyweight Champion Boxer of the World" where gloves were used.  The year was 1892.  He defeated John L. Sullivan for the title.

* * * Corbett was also a racing cyclist and used the very best ....... an ORIENT * * *





















*


----------



## oldspoke (May 15, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> _A place to gain and share information ....
> _____________________________________
> 
> *Very few people have heard the name - "Gentleman Jim Corbett".  I feel fortunate to be related to him through our family tree.
> ...



This explains a lot ! Bikes are in your blood Bill. Thanks for the share.


----------



## TrustRust (May 28, 2021)

*This is on a 1908 Marsh Metz Motocycle



*


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 2, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> _A place to gain and share information ....
> _____________________________________
> 
> *Very few people have heard the name - "Gentleman Jim Corbett".  I feel fortunate to be related to him through our family tree.
> ...


----------



## gkeep (Jun 2, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 1423018



Great history! I'm ready to trade in my Pierce for an Orient!


If you're ever in Alameda check out the Crolls Building where the professional boxers trained and held bouts from the late 1800s to the 1920s or 30s. Jim Corbett trained behind the building.




And on the other side of the bay in Colma the boxers of that time trained and fought at Molloy's Tavern, an establishment dating to 1883. An old friend used to have a musical instrument business upstairs.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 20, 2021)

*CURVED CRANK ARMS*
_________________________________

One thing I have always noticed that's different on Major Taylor's Orient 1:30 ( to any other racers of the Orient ) is that he raced with curved crank arms.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 4, 2021)

*1896 vs 1900

You can really see the difference in quality of workmanship with these two badges from both my bikes - 1896 and 1900.

1896 is the year CONN BAKER rode an Orient and 1900 Harry Elkes & Will Stinson on the Orient 1:30 LEADER.  *


----------



## locomotion (Jul 4, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> *CURVED CRANK ARMS*
> _________________________________
> 
> One thing I have always noticed that's different on Major Taylor's Orient 1:30 ( to any other racers of the Orient ) is that he raced with curved crank arms.
> ...



great picture


----------



## prewarmachine (Jul 21, 2021)

I am hearing that this bike I just brought home could be an Orient with lots of wrong bolt on's. Chainring looks to be Orient, but I don't see a match for the frame design. Any Orient experts have a say on this one?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 23, 2021)

prewarmachine said:


> I am hearing that this bike I just brought home could be an Orient with lots of wrong bolt on's. Chainring looks to be Orient, but I don't see a match for the frame design. Any Orient experts have a say on this one?
> 
> View attachment 1449652
> 
> ...



Definately not an ORIENT.  Other manufacturers used similar rings ..... such as Brennabor for instance. Also Orient used their Patented fork crown.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 18, 2021)

I saw this photo posted on a Facebook group so thought to post it here.

Orient Quad ......... the 2 guys on the left look like brothers.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 18, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> I saw this photo posted on a Facebook group so thought to post it here.
> 
> Orient Quad ......... the 2 guys on the left look like brothers.
> 
> View attachment 1464349



Maybe the brothers four?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 9, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> I saw this photo posted on a Facebook group so thought to post it here.
> 
> Orient Quad ......... the 2 guys on the left look like brothers.
> 
> View attachment 1464349



I own the original tintype of this image, I have had it enlarged to study. 
Worth noting the massive bell at the third rider's position as well as the touring style leather pack in the second rider position.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 9, 2021)

If anyone can figure out the names stenciled on the top tube from these images I would love to hear your insights.
I can make out Orient in one but the other lettering is beyond me.


----------



## Ricker (Oct 9, 2021)

top one looks like "agency"


----------



## Bill from Waltham (Oct 16, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I own the original tintype of this image, I have had it enlarged to study.
> Worth noting the massive bell at the third rider's position as well as the touring style leather pack in the second rider position.
> 
> View attachment 1492895
> ...



It says AGENCY   The word is backwards.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 15, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> If anyone can figure out the names stenciled on the top tube from these images I would love to hear your insights.
> I can make out Orient in one but the other lettering is beyond me.



Any way we can reverse the photo since it is printed backwards?  Someone here should be able to do it.


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 15, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> Any way we can reverse the photo since it is printed backwards?  Someone here should be able to do it.



Here they are reversed: 

Orient





Agency?


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 3, 2022)

*1895 *

_I'm not sure exactly what these are used for but an interesting original piece.
This item came with another card I bought from the bay. I guess all I need now
is an Orient ladies bike to hang this from the bars!_


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 26, 2022)

Excited to bring this piece of funky Orient front end back into the fold.
Sure wish I knew who commissioned it to the Copake auction and the story "behind" it- my guess is this was a 5 man or better machine based on the girth?


----------



## stezell (Oct 26, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Excited to bring this piece of funky Orient front end back into the fold.
> Sure wish I knew who commissioned it to the Copake auction and the story "behind" it- my guess is this was a 5 man or better machine based on the girth?
> 
> View attachment 1720116



I got a feeling you'll figure it out young man!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 27, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Excited to bring this piece of funky Orient front end back into the fold.
> Sure wish I knew who commissioned it to the Copake auction and the story "behind" it- my guess is this was a 5 man or better machine based on the girth?
> 
> View attachment 1720116



Holy sh'iza!
Serious as a heart attack here folks... honestly all the specs seem to match....


----------

